# 312Bh Awning Length



## Bruce F (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone know how long the 312BH's awning is? It's in storage and I want to order some lights for our next trip.


----------



## damon07 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bruce F said:


> Anyone know how long the 312BH's awning is? It's in storage and I want to order some lights for our next trip.


Awning is 18 feet the fabric measures 17'2" hope this helps


----------



## Bruce F (Nov 9, 2011)

damon07 said:


> Anyone know how long the 312BH's awning is? It's in storage and I want to order some lights for our next trip.


Awning is 18 feet the fabric measures 17'2" hope this helps
[/quote]
Thanks. saves me a long trip to the storage site.


----------

